# Any Naruto Fans out here?



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

anyone out here following naruto these days? I lost touch with the manga just as itachi died...any idea what happened next ?


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 18, 2008)

www.onemanga.com can guide u young chunin


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks dude....but still in short what happened....I read right upto the dramatic reveletion that itachi was not evil ....but just as they were gonna explain how or why.....

::::Great this site is blocked::: pls a short recap someone...


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 18, 2008)

Currently Pain is attacking Konoha.The latest chapter deals with kakashi fighting pain.

Naruto just completed the Sage training with Jiraya's master and has no idea that konoha is under attack.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

cool...so finally we get to see pain's powers ......by the way what is the story with itachi? how the h**l is he a good guy....he tried to kill suske and the rest of the uchia clan....not to mention half of konoha...


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 18, 2008)

Itachi does all that for the good of konoha. The story is very long wait for the anime it will be much more fun than reading the manga. Itachi dies after the fight with sasuke. Sasuke gets the amaterasu power from itachi. Currently sasuke is working for the akatsuki and has 3 more partners. Pain has all but naruto's kyuubi he is attacking konoha for that now. The whole village is almost massacred. At the end of last chapter released kakashi almost is on the verge of death. Pain is single handedly owning all. This will probably continue till naruto returns.


----------



## windchimes (Nov 18, 2008)

though I love anime sadly I havent watched naruto..It is nice and a bit funny to see two members discussing story and its proceedings here..Keep discussing.!!!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 19, 2008)

if you haven't then its worth a watch.....yup its confusing and never ending ...and at times hopelessly slow ......but then one good plot twist and all that is forgotten ....worth a watch...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 19, 2008)

I used to watch it.. Though haven't seen/read after naruto starts training with Ma and Pa ..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 19, 2008)

you have still read more than me......so whats the deal ? did itachi kill all those people just for fun or what? and how did suske get the mangekou ? which best friend did he kill? and what is the crazy sharingan that suske has in the last two mangas? ...(sorry for so many questions but can't seem to find any unblocked sites having the complete manga.....a synopsis please...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 19, 2008)

********SPOILERS********
Well itachi killed all uchihas under the third's and elder's order.. Coz uchihas wer planning a betrayal against konoha..

Sasuke's sharingan got activated by all anger and stuff without killing anyone..

Sasuke has a amaterasu given by itachi..

********SPOILERS END HERE********


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 19, 2008)

Hardcore DeathNOte fan here


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 19, 2008)

ok....well I guess the next few mangas will be all about pain and kakashi.......


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 19, 2008)

Next akatsuki goes on capturing the 8 kyuubis. Naruto goes training.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 19, 2008)

and as naruto has the most powerful of them inside him....so pain and probably suske are going to be sent to capture him..... cool.....by the way why was itachi working for akatsuki if he killed everyone under hokages orders....he would be  a respected member of konoha ..........wouldn't he..


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 19, 2008)

Itachi was more like a spy and a hidden hero. Sasuke has already caught the 8 tailed beast. Pain is ravaging konoha for naruto while naruto is not even there.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 19, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Hardcore DeathNOte fan here



Me too...

...
Now a hardcore fan..


----------



## windchimes (Nov 19, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Me too...
> 
> Just not that hardcore...



Yes..I love it..but havent watched it completely....

Why no one speaks on Miyasaki here...I am a big fan of his His 
anime features are excellent and the final words of fantasy.

And for all of you anime fans..old Japanese anime film Akira is coming out as a 
Hollywood feature  adaptation. And for years, you must be knowing
_Hollywood gets inspired from many anime stuff_


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 19, 2008)

If you got something to talk, why the hell don't you put a ***SPOILER*** ????!!! After the first post, I didn't want to go through the other posts  Party poopers!!


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry, i gave the link to him but he kept insisting to know the summary.


----------



## Mohnishgs (Nov 20, 2008)

Hemanth.MMO said:


> Itachi was more like a spy and a hidden hero. Sasuke has already caught the 8 tailed beast. Pain is ravaging konoha for naruto while naruto is not even there.



hey sasuke didnt catch the 8 tailed beast
that guy somehow managed to escape by decieving sasuke


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 20, 2008)

hey if the village is being attacked then where is tsunade? no hokage battles this time ? 

@phreak0ut : all the links to the manga are blocked here ......so just wanted to know the story...shouldn't be too much of a spoiler ....I read the above posts and still the manga was great....


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 20, 2008)

izzikio_rage said:


> hey if the village is being attacked then where is tsunade? no hokage battles this time ?
> 
> @phreak0ut : all the links to the manga are blocked here ......so just wanted to know the story...shouldn't be too much of a spoiler ....I read the above posts and still the manga was great....



Whatever it is, it really takes the fun out.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 2, 2009)

so in the end who is more powerful .....pain or the last uchiha?


----------



## latino_ansari (May 2, 2009)

Me to Naruto Fan... I think the last uchiha is the most powerful....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 2, 2009)

^^Yep, chiefly because of the newly acquired powers(no spoilers). (That doesn't stop him being a spoiled little ungrateful brat! ).

@izzikio: If onemanga still doesn't work, you can try mangashare.com or narutofan.com or narutocentral.com or narutomania.com etc.

PS: You've got a 1 week time limit to finish where you left off. Kishimoto has taken a break for a week.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 3, 2009)

hey dude just read the whole thing on one manga....thanks ......classic story ....but kishimoro had to take  a break at the most critical point of the story .........any chance that pain is being controlled by tobi??


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 3, 2009)

<SPOILER!!! select to read> But pain is dead! All of the six forms were nailed by Naruto (You show 'em kid!). Now, only Nagato remains. If you WERE talking about Nagato, I don't reckon Tobi can control someone who has got Rinnegan! The Rinnegan is more powerful than the Sharingan (Even if you compare it to Madara)</Spoiler>. I mean come on! The Uchihas are just a bunch of  wise guys who think they can pwn the world by calling everyone a loser! <spoiler>(I except Itachi! Poor soul... He was the only good Uchiha.)</spoiler>


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 4, 2009)

still ...the sharingan keeps on getting more and more powers .....as if the mangekyou was not enough now we are told that tobi (or uchiha madara ) has even more powers than itachi......and anyway the third did give naruto the nine tail to help him fight madara  .....


----------



## latino_ansari (May 4, 2009)

The third didnt gave naruto the nine tail... It was the fourth hokage who gave him... I dont think 9 tail will be of any help against tobi.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 4, 2009)

Is this another of those chinese/japanese cartoons with a funny name ?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 4, 2009)

Check out 
www.narutoverse.blogspot.com
and
www.narutocentral.com 
my brother downloaded anime from myspace videos . .


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 4, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> still ...the sharingan keeps on getting more and more powers .....as if the mangekyou was not enough now we are told that tobi (or uchiha madara ) has even more powers than itachi......and anyway the third did give naruto the nine tail to help him fight madara  .....


<SPOILER!!! Select to read>
Minato gave him the fox but it is of no use. Madara can control the fox using his Mangenkyo Sharingan if he tries to. I reckon that the only one who can defeat Madara is Naruto, not Kyuubi. Naruto himself has developed into a powerful, cool headed, (and knuckleheaded ) ninja! With that Sage mode, he can kill that turncoat scum Sasuke and he shall also have powers in the future to pwn Madara. Dattebayo!</spoiler>


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 4, 2009)

oops ...my bad.....but still the strongest elemental best vs the best that konoha ever had....should be fun...


----------



## Goku DBZ (May 4, 2009)

Search for "Watch naruto episodes for free" on Google


*depacco.com/pages/index.php?refid=wizard2134


----------



## Goku DBZ (May 4, 2009)

*naruto-tv.com/


----------



## Goku DBZ (May 4, 2009)

*www.fancast.com/tv/Naruto/97236/fu...=2865523014&s_kwcid=ContentNetwork|2865523014


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 6, 2009)

@ alexanderthegreat : great way to hide a spoiler  how are you making the text white? 

<SPOILER>
Yup the sage mode is pretty cool ...but then we haven't been shown any new powers of the sage mode yet....lets see....and anyway maybe madira could control the kyubi but this time its naruto with the power of the fox...and uptil now even pain has not been able to control naruto (big fact considering that this is pain's most hyped ability). 
</spoiler>

@ everyone else : thanks for the great sites to see naruto ...but the anime is way behind the manga ....and I am so far ahead that I can't wait for the anime to catch up...


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> @ alexanderthegreat : great way to hide a spoiler  *how are you making the text white? *




Its not difficult...lol. Just change the text color.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 8, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> @ alexanderthegreat : great way to hide a spoiler  how are you making the text white?



Easy! Just say: Boar, Hare, Ox, Dragon. Leaf Village Forbidden Jutsu! Font Release: *White Paint Jutsu!*   . 

Or instead, just do what ichi said and click the down arrow next to the blue A with the black underline and select he white colour. 

<SPOILER!!! Select to read>
But the sage mode powers have been revealed! Naruto can throw the Rasenshuriken now! Also, he managed to kill all six paths of pain (a feat which no Ninja has ever even dared to try!). It's just Nagato left. Oh, and Naruto hates Kyuubi now.. So I daresay, he won't use Kyuubi if he can help it. </spoiler>

One more thing: Naruto 446 is out after a long wait... Has anyone read it yet???


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 8, 2009)

damn ...no font colour change arrow here .....hell I even tried saying the jutsu (with all the proper seals ) but still no luck....

anyway just read the new manga...onemanga is a great site....

<spoiler>

hey considering how easily naruto defeated the six pains this is not even the tip of the sage mode's powers .....guess it'll be wait and watch ....There may be a chance that naruto will be given some special power or something by nagato (hey ! after all this chit chat there's no way that naruto will kill him .....and using the kyubi is not optional ....it just happens....ok time for me to leave before I get any more into it....

<spoiler>


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 9, 2009)

^ Naruto still has to show the power that was given to him by Itachi.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2009)

I thought that itachi gave suske all his powers .....when did naruto get some of his powers? ...by the way we still have to see what suske's new sharingan can do....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 9, 2009)

So, did anyone read 446? <SPOILER!!! Select to read> Nagato is going on crying about his life... Maybe in the next chapter, we will get to know the "Answer". Any opinions about what the answer of the "Number One Loudest, Unpredictable, Hyperactive, Knuckleheaded Ninja" is going to be??? </spoiler>

Also, does anyone here play "The Ninja RPG"??? If yes, which village? Anyone from Hyougakure (Hidden Glacier Village).

One more thing: @izzikio: Try the "Go Advanced" Button.


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 9, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> I thought that itachi gave suske all his powers .....when did naruto get some of his powers? ...by the way we still have to see what suske's new sharingan can do....



chapter 403
I'd personally like to kick the asses of the idiots who are making naruto anime, the story of anime is aeons behind the manga and yet still they are filling in pointless filler.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 11, 2009)

naruto is the saas bahu of the japnese industry ...the story just keeps dragging on ...and  its just too good to stop reading......by the way one question....to maintain sage mode you need to attach with one of the frogs (so that he remains still and collects natural energy ) so how does naruto stay in sage mode without this?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 11, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> naruto is the saas bahu of the japnese industry ...the story just keeps dragging on ...and  its just too good to stop reading......by the way one question....to maintain sage mode you need to attach with one of the frogs (so that he remains still and collects natural energy ) so how does naruto stay in sage mode without this?



That is not necessary. That was Jiraiya's way of maintaining sage mode.

<SPOILER!!! Highlight to read> Naruto did try to fuse with Fukasaku but he couldn't (Reason: Kyuubi). So, Naruto did what he had done to master the Rasengan in spite of that poor chakra control caused by Kyuubi. He uses a shadow clone (or more) to gather Natural Energy! And, when he needs more energy, he disperses one.</spoiler>

Piece of cake, eh? (All thanks to Misuki, without whom, Naruto wouldn't have known the Shadow Clone Jutsu in the first place . Man... what irony!).


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 11, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> naruto is the saas bahu of the japnese industry ...the story just keeps dragging on ...and  its just too good to stop reading......by the way one question....to maintain sage mode you need to attach with one of the frogs (so that he remains still and collects natural energy ) so how does naruto stay in sage mode without this?


 well saas bahu is just going to far.It has something new and something fantastic and manga is way better than the anime.I hope they would choose the way one-piece is going, focused and as few filler as possible(well at least till episode 300).
 kitsune won't allow the frogs to get attached.


----------



## rajeshjsl (May 12, 2009)

Hey till what episode did cartoon network india has shown naruto episodes ?

I am downloading and seeing 91th episode and i watched 1 to 90 in just 1 week . Its so addicting .


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 12, 2009)

Be careful about the episodes bro cuz if bandwidth is presious don't download the filler which starts from episode 118 I think, they aren't much to write about.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 12, 2009)

^^Are all of those fillers useless??? At least they have a fun factor! 

Anyway, I wanted to ask you guys about your favourite jutsu. What is your Favourite Jutsu? (I'm ready to bet madara will mention the Sharingan! )


----------



## tejass (May 13, 2009)

naruto is gettin exciting rite now..but ny Bleach Fans also here??


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 13, 2009)

skipped everything from season 3 onwards and jumped to the shippudin series

favorite jutsu.....sharingan... (madara should agree)


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 13, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> skipped everything from season 3 onwards and jumped to the shippudin series
> 
> favorite jutsu.....sharingan... (madara should agree)



My favourite Jutsu:-

Leaf Village Secret Finger Jutsu: *A Thousand Years Of Death!*
*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/naruto/images/0/04/1000_yrs_of_death.jpg
  
Just love this one!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (May 13, 2009)

@tejass That would be me..


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 14, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Anyway, I wanted to ask you guys about your favourite jutsu. What is your Favourite Jutsu? (I'm ready to bet madara will mention the Sharingan! )



 I have the true power of the Uchiha ha ha ha ha ah ha(customary villainous laughter)

There are bleach fans here but I'd suggest a new thread for it and also, are there any berserk or gantz fans out here .


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 14, 2009)

@alexanderthegreat : he he ...really miss kakashi...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 27, 2009)

So, has anyone read 448 yet? Whaddaya reckon the new jutsu will be? I think Nagato is going to suicide. Because he knows he has wasted his life.

And what do you guys think of the new revelation? <Spoiler!!! Select to read>Naruto was named after a novel character made by Jiraiya who in turn was named after fish paste cake which inspired Jiraiya!</spoiler>PHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 27, 2009)

I think he is going to may be undo the damage or bring out Jiraiya from some other dimension.Hard to believe he killed Jiraiya after all the recent flashback.


----------



## Kenshin (May 27, 2009)

I follow the manga, I suppose pain is gonna call the demon statue, the one which he used on hanzo's men...the seal hes making seems like it though


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 28, 2009)

seems like all the villans are plain crazy.....each of them has a super senti story to back why they turned evil.....I have a feeling that pain is going to help naruto defeat madara....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 29, 2009)

^^And then Madara will help Naruto to defeat the rest of the akatsuki, and then akatsuki will help Naruto to defeat the elders and then the elders will help Naruto to defeat the root of all evil: Haruno, Sakura!!! BWAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH.... .

449 is due today. The new jutsu of Nagato will be revealed. I reckon he might restore the lives he took from Konoha.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 29, 2009)

could be...he did go around collecting the souls of all the people ......and hey kakashi can't die yet...he has to come back...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 29, 2009)

^^449 is out! Exactly as predicted, <SPOILER!!! Select to read>Nagato returned the souls back. And Kakashi is alive too. He was having a little chat with the White Fang of Konoha when Nagato interrupted him. And Sasuke's set out for Konoha finally!</spoiler>


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 30, 2009)

he he he .....I could be a hit as a fortune teller....lets just hope it does not take 30 more mangas for suske to reach konoha....


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 31, 2009)

ZOMGFTA the latest manga makes me wonder what kind of future is there for this series.Fingers crossed for my role  to be truly evil or I am gonna kick the author's ass for making a retard out of me too.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (May 31, 2009)

Naruto is cool.
But Bleach is better


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 4, 2009)

they haven't shown what suske's eagle eyes can do, have they?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 8, 2009)

just read the latest manga.....naruto is finally the hero of the village ....and kakashi got nominated to become the hokage (yooo hooo) ...but I have a feeling that they'll make danzo the hokage just to introduce a twist in the plot...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jun 13, 2009)

451 is out too! And they DID officially name Danzo the sixth kage at that time. For a moment I thought someone was gonna say Uzumaki Naruto. But it's too early for that. 

And now, Danzo has gone on and decided to finally dispose of Sasuke as a missing-nin.  Yeah, right! Like any ANBU/Jounin is gonna be able to beat one of the "Noo Legendary Sannin" (I call them that!).


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 13, 2009)

seems like things are going to get clitched .....once danzo is neck deep in trouble tsunade will get up like sleeping beauty and handle the situation .....

by the way it will be fun to see suske trounce the ANBU people ....


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jun 18, 2009)

it would have been interesting to see how sasuke would have fought pain,now that he has mangekyo he can summon gigantic puppet/doll/beat or whatever itachi used to kill orochimaru 

there is a lot less killing in this series then there should be considering  the whole ninja nations and thing,wish ANBU get slaughtered


----------

